# Hats on the clock?



## Target Cart Man (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey break room, so I’ve been a Target employee for about a year and a half now. I’ve been a cart attendant the entire time and I love my job, but my frustration is building. Since I’ve started I’ve always worn a hat on the job. I always wear a hat and at first my leaders all said it was fine. Sometimes I was asked to take it off inside the store but it was never a problem outside. Today however, one of the LOD’s sent a message in our front of store group chat that hats will not longer be allowed for any position (except the yellow safari hats provided by target). Is this normal? Is there supposed to be a set rule about this across the country? Lastly, is there any way I can get in touch with some level of corporate to ask about this?


----------



## happygoth (Jan 18, 2021)

When I first started hats weren't allowed, but somewhere along the way that changed. Now we have hats aplenty, all kinds, even TLs wear them.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2021)

Such petty stupid shit.  If it's from the corporate drones, so be it.  If it's from that asshole LOD,  fight it.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 18, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Such petty stupid shit.  If it's from the corporate drones, so be it.  If it's from that asshole LOD,  fight it.


I wouldn't recommend fighting it unless one is ready to die on that hill. Losing a job over a hat seems extreme.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2021)

Tell that narcissist it's an emotional support accessory and if they contest it tell them you will  with discuss it with their direct supervisor, another "business" word that is nauseating.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 18, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Tell that narcissist it's an emotional support accessory and if they contest it tell them you will  with discuss it with their direct supervisor, another "business" word that is nauseating.


You seem to have a lot of anger.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope, just older and more experienced than most Target employees.  I had a good time while I was there due to excellent management.  The changes that have occurred in the last several years have all but ruined the morale of many very good hard working people.  Some stores are very well run with good management and some are terrible.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 18, 2021)

When I started hats weren’t allowed. Pretty sure “no hats”was part of the dress code outlined in the handbook, but once p-fresh started and people had to work in the coolers and freezers, hats were allowed for them, and it spread to the cart attendants. In fact, we had one cart attendant that I never saw without his cap. Our PMT also wore a hat, but sales floor/backroom were not allowed to. 
I don’t know what the official policy is for cart attendants and hats, but my two cents is that people who have to go outside in 100 degree or 40 degree weather to round up carts should be allowed to wear a hat for sun protection or heat retention. Wearing your own hat seems a lot safer than sharing a Target issued safari hat, especially these days. Just saying.
Whether or not you can fight it, and whether you win or lose, there could be repercussions for you, so like happygoth says above, make sure that you think it’s worth it to potentially have your hours cut, get the worst shifts, or be performanced out over it, since some in leadership don’t like to have their authority questioned and can be quite vindictive when it is. Good luck!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2021)

Group chat? If your ETL is using that to contact team members about work, you should do a punch correction for 15 minutes for each occurance.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 18, 2021)

I know of at least 2 tm's that were termed for wearing hats after being told not to wear them in the store and another termed for not wearing one while working in the cafe.  That was a long time ago, but I believe it was in the dress code of the time. I thought it was stupid then and I still do.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2021)

And blue hair, full sleeve tats, multiple piercings are permitted?  How about an NRA hat?


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 18, 2021)

If someone's working outside in the winter, or in the freezers, I'd say they have every right to wear a hat.  What kind of stuck up schmuck can someone be to not let you wear a hat when it's sometimes necessary, especially if it's done not even on the salesfloor?  Plenty of tms wear hats just take it off when needed.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 18, 2021)

For cold & hot areas and weather...yes.

For those rainy days, walk into the store with a soppy wet head.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 14, 2021)

Only Starbucks and FOS attendants are allowed to wear hats.  Attendants can only wear them outside and they have to be the safari hat or a veeery generic plain colored cap. Last year anyone could wear a hat.  5 years ago, 2 tm's were termed for wearing them in violation of the dress code.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 22, 2021)

I like my John Deere hat.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 23, 2021)

Starbucks, cafe, pmt and cart guy wear hats. The cart guy even wears big sunglasses. If the sun is blaring down I think that is necessary protection from the sun. If our ELT helps out in Starbucks he keeps the hat on most of the day. (Maybe it makes his hair weird and he keeps it on) It’s a good thing though because he looks so hot in that hat.


----------



## Tarjayy (Aug 23, 2021)

At my store we can wear hats and beanies working on the sales floor.  ASANTS


----------



## PogDog (Aug 23, 2021)

You can't wear "Your Hat", but if wearing something to cover your head is necessary, you can wear an approved hat.


----------

